#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Σύνδεση οπτοπλινθοδομής με μεταλλικό υποστήλωμα.

## southstar

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα,

  Προσπαθώ να καταλήξω στον τρόπο σύνδεσης της οπτοπλινθοδομής (πάχους 25 cm) με υπάρχοντα μεταλλικό σκελετό. Ζητούμενο είναι η εξασφάλιση έναντι δυνάμεων τόσο εντός όσο και εκτός επιπέδου. Αρχικά παρατηρώ ότι συνηθίζεται στις διεπιφάνειες να τοποθετείται αφρός πολυουρεθάνης αυξημένης πυκνότητας σε πάχος 1-2 εκ ή πλάκες πολυστερίνης ομοίου πάχους που στόχο έχουν την απορρόφηση των μικρομετακινήσεων του Φ.Ο. για την αποφυγή ρηγματώσεων.

Για τις εντός και εκτός επιπέδου δράσεις προσανατολίζομαι στην χρήση ειδικών τεμαχίων τύπου "Π" που αγκαλιάζουν τις δύο παρειές της τοιχοποιίας,  επιπρόσθετα ανά 60cm σκέφτομαι να εφαρμόσω περίπου αυτό: (η διατομή της δοκού θα είναι ορθογωνική 20x20)
http://www.h-b.com/index.php?main_pa...&products_id=3

Θεωρείτε ότι θα είναι αρκετό; Υπάρχουν κάπου κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες για ανάλογες κατασκευές;

Τέλος λόγω του γεγονότος ότι η οπτοπλινθοδομή θα είναι περίπου 5 cm εκτός Φ.Ο. (υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για την πλάκα) και τα υποστυλώματα και οι δοκοί θα μονωθούν με EPS για να έρθουν "πρόσωπο" ,υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει δοκιμάσει κάτι επιτυχώς πέραν της χρήσης νευρομετάλ και ινών στον σοβά για να αποφύγουμε τις ανεπιθύμητες ρηγματώσεις στα επιχρίσματα;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## CFAK

Ωραίο θέμα και με έχει απασχολήσει και εμένα στο παρελθόν. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω εμπειρία σε αυτόν τον τύπο τοιχοπλήρωσης.

----------


## seismic

Πρακτικός όπως πάντα αλλά μη μηχανικός θα προτείνω μία λύση την οποία όμως δεν έχω δοκιμάσει. 
Για να εξαλείψουμε τις ανεπιθύμητες ρηγματώσεις στα επιχρίσματα πέραν της χρήσης νευρομετάλ ρητίνης και την προσθήκη ινών στον σοβά που βοηθούν πολύ προτείνω την χρήση έντασης μεταξύ των δύο τεμαχίων που σχηματίζουν τον αρμό. Με την χρήση ανοξείδωτης πρόκας και ανοξείδωτου σύρματος δημιουργούμε αυτήν την ένταση μεταξύ των δύο μονώσεων Καρφώνουμε την μία πρόκα στην μία πλευρά του ενός μονωτικού και την άλλη στο άλλο μονωτικό. Με το σύρμα τις ενώνουμε με διπλό κλώνο περνώντας αυτό μία βόλτα γύρο από τα κεφάλια τους. Μετά με την βοήθεια μιας άλλης πρόκας στρίβουμε τον διπλό κλώνο εξασφαλίζοντας κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο θλιπτική πρόσφυση στην διεπιφάνεια του αρμού. Αν αυτό εφαρμοσθεί ανά 30 cm πιστεύω δεν θα εμφανιστούν ρηγματώσεις πάνω στον σοβά.

----------

southstar

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά την άποψή μου χαλύβδινος φέροντας οργανισμός και τοιχοποιίες πλήρωσης με λίθους είναι δύο πράγματα που δεν συνάδουν.

Ένα ζητούμενο όταν επιλέγουμε φέροντα οργανισμό από δομικό χάλυβα έναντι του οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος είναι η ταχύτητα κατασκευής. Αυτό το ζητούμενο δεν εξυπηρετείται από τις τοιχοποιίες πλήρωσης με λίθους παρά μόνο από πάνελ ή τοιχοποιίες γυψοσανίδας (εσωτερικά) - τσιμεντοσανίδας (εξωτερικά).

Η συμπεριφορά σε σεισμό/άνεμο (οριζόντιες δυνάμεις) των δύο μορφών φέροντα οργανισμού (μεταλλικές/οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα) οδηγεί στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα της μη συμβατότητας.

Η χρήση χιαστί ή Λ ή έκκεντρων Λ για την παραλαβή των οριζοντίων δυνάμεων δημιουργεί επιπλέον προβλήματα.

Στην περίπτωσή σου southstar τι είδους κατασκευή έχεις; Κατοικία; Πώς αναλαμβάνονται οι οριζόντιες δυνάμεις; Με πλαίσια και στις δύο διευθύνσεις; Μήπως έχει τοιχία από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα; Οι στύλοι σου τι μορφής είναι; IPE/HEA η μήπως SHS;

----------


## southstar

Αρχικά θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω Χάρη και Seismic για τα μηνύματα και τον χρόνο σας,

   Πράγματι η συμπεριφορά των υλικών είναι αρκετά διαφορετική στις διάφορες δράσεις και η συνεργασία τους μοιάζει δύσκολη, όχι όμως και ανέφικτη. Ο πλέον κρίσιμος παράγοντας θεωρώ για την αποφυγή προβλημάτων κατά την εφαρμογή σε τέτοιου τύπου κατασκευές, είναι  η πρόβλεψη και αντιμετώπιση τέτοιων αστοχιών νωρίς από την φάση της μελέτης π.χ. κατασκευή της τοιχοποιίας έξωθεν του Φ.Ο. σαν σύστημα ETICS και δέσιμο της οπτοπλινθοδομής με ειδικά τζινέτια (ήδη στο εξωτερικό έχω δει τέτοια παραδείγματα σε κατασκευές 2-3 ορόφων) ή  όπου είναι δυνατόν διαφορετική μόρφωση του Φ.Ο. π.χ. χρήση τοιχείων Ω.Σ. όπου χρειάζεται.

   Πιο συγκεκριμένα όμως στην κατασκευή μας μιλάμε για διώροφη κατοικία όπου οι στύλοι είναι μορφής SHS (20x20) οι οριζόντιες δυνάμεις κυρίως αναλαμβάνονται από χιαστά και η τοιχοποιία κατασκευάζεται από τουβλίνα πάχους 25 cm η οποία θα τοποθετηθεί εντός των πλαισίων.

Θεωρείται καταλληλότερη την χρήση νευρομετάλ ή υαλοπλέγματος στην διεπιφάνεια Τούβλο - Μόνωση EPS κολώνας; 
Seismic η λύση της προέντασης δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σε δύο τόσο διαφορετικά υλικά (τούβλο-μέταλλο) γιατί σε μία μετακίνηση το κεραμικό σαν ψαθυρό υλικό θα "σπάσει" 
εκτός εάν δεν έχω αντιληφθεί ορθά το σκεπτικό σου.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες τις μετακινήσεις που έχεις.
Η χρήση πολυουρεθάνης για το σφήνωμα λύνει το πρόβλημα των διαφορετικών δυσκαμψιών και των μετακινήσεων αλλά δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα της ευστάθειας της τοιχοποιίας.
Η χρήση π.χ. ράβδων μορφής U για τη σύνδεση με τους στύλους δεν λύνει μερικώς το πρόβλημα αλλά τι γίνεται με τις μετακινήσεις; 
Η σύνδεση με τη δοκό κεφαλής πώς θα γίνει; Στις κατασκευές οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος σφηνώνουμε την τελευταία σειρά οπτοπλίνθων, εδώ;
Στα ανοίγματα που θα έχεις χιαστί τι θα κάνεις;

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλά εμένα δεν μου αρέσει σαν λύση.
Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα επέλεγα λίθους ως στοιχεία πλήρωσης είναι να έχω τοιχία σκυρόδεματος για την ανάληψη των οριζόντιων δυνάμεων και μικρές μετακινήσεις.

----------


## seismic

Εγώ νόμισα ότι με κάποιο τρόπο συγκράτησης έχεις τοποθετήσει εσωτερική μόνωση Down ή κάτι ανάλογο στο οποίο θα τοποθετούσες πρόκες δεξιά αριστερά του αρμού και θα το έδενες όπως δένουμε τα κορδόνια εντείνοντας το σύρμα. Δεν κατάλαβα καλά.

----------


## southstar

Χάρη αναφέρεσαι στις μετακινήσεις εντός επιπέδου της τοιχοποιίας αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, αυτές εκτονώνονται νομίζω μέσω της τοποθέτησης διογκωμένης πολυστερίνης έως 2 cm σε όλο το ύψος του στύλου ενώ παράλληλα τα 2 "Π" λαμαρίνας 5-6 χιλιοστών που θα τοποθετηθούν στο ύψος των 2 σενάζ (το σενάζ θα χωνευτεί μέσα στο "Π" με μειωμένο πάχος) θα αναλάβουν την μετακίνηση του περισυνδέσμου χωρίς να κολληθούν τα σίδερα στο στύλο.
 Βρήκα αυτό από σελίδα Ελληνικής εταιρείας για καλύτερη οπτικοποίηση:




ποια είναι η γνώμη σου;

Όπως ανέφερες στις κατασκευές με οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, με την ορθή ενσφήνωση έχουμε αύξηση της ακαμψίας του πλαισίου, αύξηση της φέρουσας ικανότητας καθώς και μείωση των μετακινήσεων (σε μονόστρωτες τοιχοποιίες μεγάλου πάχους). Εδώ όπως σίγουρα γνωρίζεις καλύτερα από εμένα ο μηχανισμός δρα διαφορετικά. 

Συμπερασματικά στην υφιστάμενη εφαρμογή, πέραν των ανωτέρω λύσεων που συζητήθηκαν τι θα πρότεινες στις διεπιφάνειες ως καλύτερο οπλισμό του σοβά το νευρομετάλ ή το υαλόπλεγμα; Δεν έχω εμπειρία με το νευρομετάλ δυστυχώς και επειδή φοβάμαι την διάβρωση σκέφτομαι την λύση υαλοπλέγματος.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβα καλά.
Θέλεις να κατασκευάσεις τοιχοποιία από οπτόπλινθους οι οποίοι δεν θα είναι συνδεδεμένοι με τους χαλύβδινους στύλους καθότι θα μεσολαβεί πολυστερίνη και θα συνδέονται μόνο μέσω των σενάζ;
Νομίζω ότι μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν πετυχαίνεις ούτε τον ένα στόχο, αντιμετώπιση διαφορετικών μετακινήσεων στύλου/τοιχοποιίας εντός επιπέδου τοιχοποιίας, ούτε τον άλλο εξασφάλιση τοιχοποιίας έναντι κάμψης εντός επιπέδου της.
Ίσως δεν κατάλαβα κάτι καλά γιατί μετά λες ότι δεν θα κολληθούν τα Π στους στύλους.

Η φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται.

Στην εκτός επιπέδου κάμψη της τοιχοποιίας;

Για την ενίσχυση του επιχρίσματος δες τι γράφουν οι ΕΤΕΠ. Η ισχύς του είναι υποχρεωτική μόνο στα δημόσια έργα αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν και στα ιδιωτικά. Αν θυμάμαι καλά αναφέρονται σε μεταλλικά πλέγματα.

----------


## southstar

Καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή για τις ΕΤΕΠ είναι ιδιαιτέρως χρήσιμη. Μήπως η εικόνα φαίνεται τώρα; ( δεν  έτυχε να ανεβάσω κάτι ξανά)

   Δυστυχώς ίσως η περιγραφή μου να μην ήταν η καλύτερη, για αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να ξεδιπλώσω την σκέψη μου.

Η οπτοπλινθοδομή πάχους 25 εκ. θα κατασκευαστεί εντός πλαισίου το οποίο αποτελείται από στύλους shs και δοκούς ΙPE. Τώρα όσων αφορά την σύνδεση της τοιχοποιίας με τον μεταλλικό σκελετό σκεφτόμαστε τις εξής λύσεις :  Αρχικά στις διεπιφάνειες στύλου-τοιχοποιίας να τοποθετηθεί  EPS ή το πιθανότερο αφρός πολυοθρεθάνης (αρμός) για να αποφύγουμε ρηγματώσεις στην τοιχοποιία λόγω μετακινήσεων του πλαισίου. Στην διεπιφάνεια δοκού-τοιχοποιίας η ενσφήνωση στην πράξη θα γίνει με την χρήση αφρού υψηλής πυκνότητας και ένωση λαπάτσας-τζινετιού 
Σε αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο για βιβλιογραφία και ιδέες για τέτοιου είδους κατασκευές έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το οποίο έχει πολλές ομοιότητες με αυτό που πάμε να κάνουμε:


καθώς και αυτό: f7-30-wall-under-steel-beam.pdf

 Για καλύτερη προστασία στις εκτός επιπέδου δράσεις τα δύο σενάζ θα χωνευτούν σε "Π" από ανοξείδωτη λαμαρίνα 5 χιλιοστών η οποία θα κολληθεί με τον στύλο, το σίδερα  όμως δεν θα κολληθούν στο στύλο (βλ. εικόνα ανωτέρω ποστ και συνημμένο pdf). ARMOS TOIXOPOIIAS.pdf

Κάθε συμβουλή είναι χρήσιμη, ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο και την φαιά ουσία.

Είναι η πρώτη κατασκευή την οποία αντιμετωπίζω και είναι τέτοιου είδους, σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση με την τοιχοποιία τοποθετημένη εξωτερικά του Φ.Ο. σε βιομηχανικό κτίριο "δέσαμε" την τοιχοποιία περίπου έτσι:  

Βέβαια εμείς φροντίσαμε αντί για "τζινέτι" είχαμε "ντίζα" (μακριά βίδα) που περνούσε μέσα από την κολώνα (έδενε με το σενάζ) και είχε στις δύο παρειές σινεμπλόκ για τις μικροπαραμορφώσεις. (θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία μόλις μπορέσω) μετά από 4 χρόνια δεν φαίνεται καμία ορατή αστοχία.

----------


## CFAK

Το ζητούμενο σου είναι μόνο η αποφυγή της ρηγμάτωσης στη διεπιφάνεια. Αυτό θα το πετύχεις και με το χαρακτηριστικό μπλε διχτάκι για την ενίσχυση της εφελκυστικής αντοχής του επιχρίσματος.

Η ουσία της σφήνωσης ή όχι της πλινθοδομής στο μεταλλικό φέροντα οργανισμό θα με οδηγούσε στην απόφαση να μη σφηνώσω (οπότε η λύση της πολυουρεθάνης μου αρέσει) αλλά απλά να εγκιβωτίσω. Χτίζοντας την τοιχοποιία μέσα στο κενό μου αφήνει η ΗΕΑ (ή ΙPE) εγκιβωτίζεις μια χαρά την τοιχοποιία και απαγορεύεις την ανατροπή της εκτός του επιπέδου της (που θα συνέβαινε ακόμα και για μικρή σεισμική καταπόνηση). 

Στην περίπτωση σου τώρα που έχεις στύλους από κοιλοδοκούς και δοκάρια από ΙPE, δεν έχεις δυνατότητα εγκιβωτισμού. Με συγκόλληση μικρών "αυτιών" ανά διαστήματα καθ' ύψος των στύλων και κατά μήκος των δοκών θα έχεις ικανοποιητική συγκράτηση.

Η καλή σφήνωση της τοιχοποιίας στα πλαίσια του χάλυβα, κατά την γνώμη μου, σου αδυνατίζει τον φορέα (αλλάζει την λειτουργία του). Ενώ έχεις έναν λυγηρό φορέα με δυνατότητα να δέχεται απροβλημάτιστα μεγάλες οριζόντιες μετακινήσεις (μεγαλύτερες από τα αντίστοιχα κτίρια από σκυρόδεμα) με τη σφήνωση δεν του επιτρέπεις να παραμορφωθεί και ταυτόχρονα μεταβιβάζεις τις δυνάμεις στην τοιχοποιία που αστοχεί σε ελάχιστες παραμορφώσεις.

----------

southstar

----------


## Xάρης

Σε πολλές αν όχι τις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, το μήκος του κορμού του IPE/HEA, αν τέτοιο είναι το είδος των στύλων, μέσα στο οποίο θα εγκιβωτιστεί η τοιχοποιία είναι μεγαλύτερο από το πάχος της τοιχοποιίας.
Άρα θα πρέπει να συγκολληθεί στον κορμό και μια λάμα.

Αλλά και στις δοκούς θα πρέπει να συγκολληθούν λάμες ή U για τον εγκιβωτισμό της τοιχοποιίας.

Τα προβλήματα όμως δεν τελειώνουν εδώ. Στις θέσεις των X/Λ τι κάνουμε;
Σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα επισύνηψα μια σχετική φωτογραφία.
Η μόνη λύση είναι να μην έχουμε στο επίπεδο τουλάχιστον της τοιχοποιίας X/Λ.

Λάβετε δε υπόψη σας ότι στην περίπτωση εγκιβωτισμού της τοιχοποιίας εντός του IPE θα δημιουργούνται μικρές "σκαλίτσες" στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια καθότι τα πέλματα των στύλων θα προεξέχουν.
Λάβετε υπόψη και τα σημεία στα οποία έχουμε καμπτική σύνδεση στύλου/δοκού με τοπική ενίσχυση της δοκού. 
Λάβετε υπόψη τις λεπτομέρειες στα πέλματα των στύλων.
Λάβετε υπόψη ότι αν δεν θερμομονωθεί εξωτερικά ο στύλος θα δημιουργηθεί μια "ωραία" θερμογέφυρα. Αν από την άλλη θερμομονώσουμε εξωτερικά τον στύλο, η τοιχοποία θα πρέπει και εκείνη να θερμομονωθεί εξωτερικά, διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να προεξέχει όσο το πάχος της θερμομόνωσης. Οπότε δημιουργείται θέμα με τον εγκιβωτισμό στο IPE/HEA.

Και το ερώτημα είναι, αξίζουν όλα τα παραπάνω τον κόπο;
Συν το γεγονός ότι φορτίζουμε την κατασκευή μας με περιττά νεκρά φορτία, 
συν το ότι χάνουμε το πλεονέκτημα της ταχύτητας κατασκευής, 
λιγότερων ενσήμων ΙΚΑ, 
απώλειας εμβαδού ελεύθερων χώρων, 
με μόνο πλεονέκτημα την θερμοχωρητικότητα που προσφέρουν οι βαριές τοιχοποιίες.

----------

southstar

----------


## CFAK

Συμφωνώ με όλες τις ενστάσεις σου Χάρη.
Πάντα είχα την απορία, με όλα αυτά τα τεχνικά προβλήματα που υπάρχουν, γιατί να επιλέξει κανείς ως οργανισμό πλήρωσης την τοιχοποιία (σε χαλύβδινα φορέα).

Επιπλέον προσθέτω το πρόβλημα της ηχομόνωσης (που δεν συνδέεται βέβαια με τη συμβατότητα χάλυβα και τοιχοποιίας). Σε νέο σύμμικτο κτίριο με στύλους από κοιλοδοκούς διαπιστώθηκε ότι ακούγονταν κανονικά οι συζητήσεις του ορόφου στο ισόγειο, οπότε έγινε πλήρωση του κενού της κοιλοδοκού με ένεμα (με όλα τα συνακόλουθα μερεμέτια που απαιτήθηκαν και φυσικά τα δικαιολογημένα παράπονα του ιδιοκτήτη).

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα της ηχομόνωσης θεραπεύτηκε με την πλήρωση και μόνο των στύλων SHS;
Δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι ανάλογο. 
Σύμμεικτες κατασκευές με στύλους SHS/RHS δεν είναι σπάνιες στις περιπτώσεις των συμμείκτων.
Μήπως υπήρχαν οπές στους στύλους που δεν έκλειναν καλά και έτσι ο στύλος λειτουργούσε σαν "πρωτόγονο τηλέφωνο";

----------


## CFAK

Κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να έγινε Χάρη.
Πρόκειται για θέμα που μου μεταφέρθηκε προφορικά από συνάδελφο με ενδεχόμενη υπερβολή.
Σίγουρα πάντως έγιναν εργασίες αποκατάστασης (δεν ξέρω αν πέτυχε τελικά το σκοπό της) γιατί απασχολούσε ιδιαιτέρως το επιπλέον κόστος..

----------

